
The quest for an infinitely patient tutor - refrigerator
https://medium.com/@fjmubeen/the-quest-for-an-infinitely-patient-tutor-3efd9e682c6b#.i6sne5bc7
======
jonesb6
I think the most important attribute of a good tutor is time. I tutored
introductory courses in CS during undergrad and found if students saw their
tutor making a time commitment to their studies they would often make an equal
or greater commitment themselves. If students saw a tutor slacking off or
frequently rescheduling appointments they would often disengage entirely.

